# Cream Seperator For Sale?



## RoaminRoanAcres

I am looking for an electric cream seperator for sale. Please let me know if you, or anyone you know, has one to sell. You can PM me the info.

Thanks!


----------



## Astrid

I want one too.. I've seen them on all kinds of websites including ebay. There are all kinds of separators that come from Eastern Europe. I wonder if they work.


----------



## linn

I have a Novo cream separator. They are more expensive than the foreign made ones, but they are made in the U.S. so you can communicate with the manufacturer. I really like mine.

http://novocreamseparators.com/

The trouble with buying an old separator is that you have to be sure that all the parts are there and that the resevoir and the disks are clean and in good shape. Many older electric models have bad motors that won't hold up under a load. I know because I bought one off ebay, it worked the first few times and then the sparks started to fly. Waste of my money.


----------



## Astrid

I'm actually looking for a manual one. Any thoughts?


----------



## linn

Make sure that all the parts are there and that the finish is not worn off so that milk will exposed to rust. There are new manual cream separators for sale on ebay. Most of them are made in India or Europe. I have not dealt with any of these, so can't say how well they are made.


----------



## Heritagefarm

I'll have one quite soon. No motor, but it can probably be modified.


----------



## shawn2820

im looking for one too, preferably a tabletop model. I have one of the larger models but i dont need one that big. If anyone has one let me know please.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

Astrid said:


> I want one too.. I've seen them on all kinds of websites including ebay. There are all kinds of separators that come from Eastern Europe. I wonder if they work.


I bought an electric one off ebay that came out of the ukraine. With the voltage converter it works great~ make sure you buy the one the seller recomends that are around $20 if you go cheap and buy one of those little $5 things your current won't be right and it will affect performance. My only problem with it is it is WAY BIGGER than I anticipated. If you REALLY look at the pictures you can tell how big it is~ but I had never seen a cream seperator in real life and I guess I was seeing what I wanted to see~ a smallish tabletop machine. It's HUGE! The bowl is an easy 12" maybe 14" diameter! But it does the job!


----------



## Heritagefarm

linn said:


> I have a Novo cream separator. They are more expensive than the foreign made ones, but they are made in the U.S. so you can communicate with the manufacturer. I really like mine.
> 
> http://novocreamseparators.com/


Novo is not made in USA. Novo is a distributor.


----------



## linn

Then where are they made? Give us some documentation. Novo has a copyright on all of their information, why would they have that if they are not the manufacturer? 
They are still located in the U.S. instead of the Ukraine, so are much easier to deal with than a third or fourth party, who just receives a separator from wherever when they happen to get an order for one or two. Shipment is prompt and efficient, no waiting several months until an order is processed from overseas and sent to the U.S. via second, third or fourth party. One of the biggest pluses for me is that if needed, I can speak to a person who understands English, in Raleigh, NC, and not have to try and communicate with a manufacturer who cannot even speak the same language as I do. They also have a 2 year warranty on their product. They are made to run on my electricity, they don't need a voltage adapter to run in the U.S.
If my information was incorrect, then I apologize to the members who were actively looking for a separator. Novo is still a good little separator, much better than the one I got off ebay that was made somewhere in India. When you find the information, please share with us.

http://novocreamseparators.com/blog/about/


----------



## Heritagefarm

Novo appears to be the North American distributor for the foreign cream separator. I found out via personal communication.


----------



## linn

Well I guess the best way to find out for sure is to communicate with NOVO personally and I guess they will give the answer via their personal communication. So if anyone cares or is interested, they can contact NOVO at 
[email protected]

It really doesn't matter to me, but if you want to prove your point go right ahead. As I said before, I have had a good experience with what I believe to be a quality product and I have no axe to grind.


----------



## KPWELSE

We bought a manual cream separator from amazon two months ago and works great...$113.00.


----------



## Karen

Looks like Novo may be Ukrainian made. It looks just like this one (click on the photo of the Novo look-alike): http://slavicbeauty.ecrater.com/

Also, looking at other forums and advertisements, it seems Novo is the USA branding; but it's still Ukrainian made. 

I also checked the Novo website and it doesn't say a word about it being made in the USA. They also sell on Ebay and no mention there either of it being made in the USA. My curiosity is so up that I've emailed them; I'll let you know as soon as I get a response.


----------



## Karen

I got a response. They are not USA made. Here is Novo's reply: "Our Novo is made in the Rostov region of Russia where it has won the Russian Ag award multiple times."


----------



## linn

Thanks for coming up with the origin. This should put a big smile on somebody's face. LOL


----------



## Karen

USA made or not, it's still good to know it comes recommended from a member who actually uses this one; plus we're at least putting _some_ money into the pocket of the family distributor in the US. :goodjob:


----------

